# YPAO Specs



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

There have been several posts here guessing what YPAO does and does not do on a Yamaha A/V, including that it does not EQ the lower frequencies. Here is what Yamaha told me via email:

YPAO calibration equalizes the sound for each individual speaker. The audio is equalized in seven bands. The seven frequencies range between 16.5 Hz and 16khz. This is a parametric equalizer and will reproduce the best possible sound, maximizing the specifications of your speakers and room size. 

Best Regards,
The Yamaha Customer Support Team


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Good info - I had been wondering this too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> YPAO calibration equalizes the sound for each individual speaker. The audio is equalized in seven bands. The seven frequencies range between 16.5 Hz and 16khz.


Speakers, but no subwoofer. Interesting.

(By contrast, Audyssey makes reference to both satellite and subwoofer filters.)


----------



## bgarcia17 (Jan 8, 2007)

Only the two highest rx-A models provide eq for the sub channel.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

That is the deal breaker for me. I have always loved the Yamaha gear that I have had, sold, and serviced. Great company with great support if your are a dealer. From a consumer perspective, however, they male some really dumb marketing decisions like no bass EQ in most of their AVRs.


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

bgarcia17 said:


> Only the two highest rx-A models provide eq for the sub channel.


I am trying to confirm these assumptions via another email to Yamaha. To me, a subwoofer is a speaker, therefore when Yamaha states that it "YPAO calibration equalizes the sound for each individual speaker" and the "range between 16.5 Hz and 16khz", it could include the subwoofer output?

Where in the literature do you see that certain models do eq the sub channel while others do not?


----------



## bgarcia17 (Jan 8, 2007)

I was surprised with the frequency range you were told. I thought the lowest was 31.something Hz. Down to 16 and you gotta figure that the sub must be included. But I was told what I posted directly by one of their email cs reps. Also, some owners have confirmed, based on the options in the menu. Only the two higher Aventage models allow manual eq of the sub channel, so the assumption is that only those models get sub YPAO treatment as well.


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

bgarcia17 said:


> I was surprised with the frequency range you were told. I thought the lowest was 31.something Hz. Down to 16 and you gotta figure that the sub must be included. But I was told what I posted directly by one of their email cs reps. Also, some owners have confirmed, based on the options in the menu. Only the two higher Aventage models allow manual eq of the sub channel, so the assumption is that only those models get sub YPAO treatment as well.


It looks like you are correct. Judging from his response, I suspect none of the "V" models use YPAO on the sub. Here is what I got back from Yamaha:

That would depend on the model, the RX-A2020 and above do it for he subwoofer. 


Best Regards,
The Yamaha Customer Support Team


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

According PQedit which shows all my speakers and sub connected to my Yamaha RX-V1800, it would appear that YPAO does EQ the sub using two frequencies indicated by the red line.


----------



## bgarcia17 (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm sure they only commenting on their current offerings. How old is the RX-V1800?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It a model from 2007


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> It a model from 2007


With first generation single point room correction I might add


----------

